# scuse

## alessandro95

chiedo scusa perchè mi sono messo in mezzo a quel topic non mio , non sapevo + cosa fare , prima avevo theextremer che mi aiutava , andrea che mi faceva le giude , forse gentoo non fa per me, non cercate di risolvere il problema che ho postato nel topic di assassino là come si chiama ,   :Twisted Evil:  sto gia facendo partire il cd di ubuntu ,torno da loro

ciao e grazie a tutti

----------

## bandreabis

Col cavolo che Gentoo non fa per te!

L'ho installato io e quindi...

Riprova ancora.

----------

## ciro64

 *alessandro95 wrote:*   

>  sto gia facendo partire il cd di ubuntu ,torno da loro

 

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Fate pace... e si cercherà di dare un buon pensiero ad entrambi.

(scusate se magari mi son intromesso).

----------

## alessandro95

grazie per la vostra attenzione , sapete una cosa fantastica? quando sono arrivato alla formattazione dei dischi con ubuntu , li ho formattati tutti ma poi....ho inserito il cd di gentoo e lo sto reinstallando.  :Wink:   l'installazione oramai mi riesce, il problema è l'installazione di kde , e di tutto quello che viene dopo la fine dell'inbstallazione di gentoo , ora vi spiego.......finisco l'installazione di gentoo ,riavvio e tolgo il cd , a questo punto loggo con root e passwd root , da qui cosa devo fare per installare kde? mi potete scrivere tutti i passaggi per favore, vi scongiuro!!! anche quello che devo inserire nel make.conf , tenete a mente che ho una scheda video ati 4830.

grazie milleeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------

## ago

a mio avviso l'installazione di kde è un qualcosa di molto semplice

batti 

```
emerge kde-base/kdebase-meta
```

Ovviamente devi aggiungere al make.conf use come:

```
kde qt4 qt3support
```

ecc

----------

## Apetrini

Questo thread è chiaramente un po' OT.

@alessandro95: sarà difficile che tu riesca a capire gentoo se non hai ancora capito le 4 regole basilari del forum. Se volevi forzare l'OT va bene, ma dai un titolo decente, aggiungici il tag [OT] e soprattutto posta nella sezione giusta del forum ("Forum di discussione italiano") e non qui.

Se non si fanno le cose con criterio non si va da nessuna parte, prima o poi si inciampa su questioni futili; mi rendo conto ultimamente che riuscire ad usare il forum non è scontato da parte di tutti.

----------

## xdarma

How To Ask Questions The Smart Way

Piuttosto vecchio ma ancora utile.

Lo potrai seguire anche se passerai a ubuntu.

Buona fortuna.

----------

## gutter

Spostato nel forum di discussione italiano.

----------

